# Quick pickled eggs



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok I've always wanted to try a pickled egg but I never really got around to it. I've never pickled anything and seeing as I'm not even sure I'll like pickled eggs I wasn't wanting to start the process for something I might dislike.

Long story short I just finished a Costco sized jar of famous daves spicy pickles. So instead of dumping the pickle juice I threw a few eggs in it today. 

Guess my questions are will this work as far as using older pickle juice to attempt to pickle them?

And how long should I leave the eggs in the pickle jar?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2014)

I tried left over Dill pickle juice, and I tried left over Bread & Butter pickle juice, and I didn't care for either, but that could be just my taste, although I love both of those kinds of pickles.

However I do the same thing with left over store bought Red Beet Juice after we eat the Red Beets, and I love it.

Time is 3 weeks or longer.

Here's a link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/154385/pickled-eggs-lazy-bear-method

Bear


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 27, 2014)

Appreciated it bear. I actually saw a recipe online that used pickled beet juice!


----------



## matt-n (Mar 27, 2014)

My favorite things for pickled eggs is finish a jar of renkos or Hannah's pickled sausages and fill it with eggs when done.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 28, 2014)

Can't say I've had those Matt-n. But thanks I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey Bear

I just started 12 pickled eggs a/la/bear yesterday.  Now I'm from Saskatchewan and we're raised on pickled eggs.  Just never heard of using pickled beet juice.  The only reason I'm only making 12, is that's all the jar would hold.  If they're as good as I expect, I'll be making a whole bunch of pickled beets this fall--a whole lot more.  Will let you know in 3 weeks what I think

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 29, 2014)

Gary,








  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey Bear 

Just as an aside, I take the juice from a jar of store bought hot bananna peppers and add a jar of sliced pimento stuffed olives.  Let it sit for 2 or 3 of weeks, and man do you have GREAT olives--they go great with any pasta dish Miss Linda serves.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2014)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Bear
> 
> Just as an aside, I take the juice from a jar of store bought hot bananna peppers and add a jar of sliced pimento stuffed olives.  Let it sit for 2 or 3 of weeks, and man do you have GREAT olives--they go great with any pasta dish Miss Linda serves.
> 
> Gary


Hmmm, I gotta try that---I always have both on hand !!!

Thanks Gary!!

Bear


----------



## inbtb (Mar 30, 2014)

Eggs in pickled beet juice you are making me hungry.

Never tried dill pickled juice. Hot sausage juice sounds good, might need to try that.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 30, 2014)

Question....


I put the eggs in the pickle juice about 5 days ago and just today they sank to the bottom. The last few days they were floating. Does this mean the pickle juice has finally water logged them and went all the way through? If so why wait a few more weeks?

Sorry for my ignorance, and thanks for any response.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 30, 2014)

My friend

I have absolutely no idea why they sank--I'm a truck driver.  BUT not being  a stupid truck driver, if the author of the recipe said leave it for 3 weeks, guess what--I'm leaving it for 3 weeks.  LOL

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey my friend

this is my second post re this.  If you got the first one, just trash this one.  Computers DO NOT love me.  So, I'm just a truck driver.  Love food, and really enjoy cooking it.  Pickles are something totally new to me.  Grew up on pickled eggs, but being from Sask. pickled beet juice was not a "major" component.  I'm trying it and I will definately leave it sit for at least 3 weeks.  Suggest you do the same.  Just me saying.  (If you like pickled eggs, it's just one redneck to another.)

Gary


----------



## inbtb (Mar 30, 2014)

3 weeks? I couldn't leave the jar closed that long. 3 days and it is time to start sampling. In 2 weeks a dozen would be history.

But I've eating them for more years than I care to mention.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 31, 2014)

Hahahahahahaha! Hilarious Gary! I'm just a truck driver to buddy and the reason they sank after floating for 4-5 days could be the same reason the satellites orbit earth and don't fly away for all I know!! Lmao!! 

In my common man mind I figured maybe just maybe they became water logged and therefore the brine penetrated them completely. I don't know.... Throwing knifes in the dark over here! Maybe I hit something, maybe I didn't!! Lol!

Inbtb, I've never had one so the waiting is actually a lot easier than you'd expect. Although I am very curious! Since I only tried two eggs in this giant costco size jar of pickle brine I will probably wait two weeks and try one, and then at three weeks try the other and see what I think. 

I go through one of these giant jars of pickles a month so I always have some. Funny thing is this is a bbq forum and the pickles from famous Dave's are what I like most about the whole place. Decent bbq at best around here. I don't mind throwing down $10 on a brisket and sausage samich but $25 on a slab of ribs that are done better at most bbq places around here really chaps my a*s. In general just not a fan of that franchise. Then again the key word there is "franchise".


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry to take so long guys!!!

As for sinking after a few days-------I never noticed it, because my eggs are always jammed in pretty tight, so they can't move up or down in the jar.

However I can't think of any other reason other than they absorbed some pickling & became heavier than they were when they were put in the jar.

As for waiting 3 weeks------I have tried them at 3 days, 1 week, 2 weeks, 3 weeks, etc, etc, and they taste pretty good at all of those points, but it seemed like 3 weeks was when the color got all the way into the center of the yoke. Any time longer than that didn't seem to make them any better.

It certainly won't hurt to try them earlier than 3 weeks, like I did, but just don't eat them all before you get to 3 weeks, or you won't be able to compare them like I did.

Bear


----------



## whtelk (Apr 3, 2014)

Please don't do like my Brother in law...... he didn't shell his eggs..... LOL.......


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 3, 2014)

UPDATE:

I threw two eggs in the Dave's pickle brine a week ago. Tried one today. The eggs were greenish in color, and when I put a fork through it to pull it outta the jar it felt very dense when punctured.













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Apr 3, 2014





 here's the Dave's pickle jar, and the egg right after I pulled it out.













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Apr 3, 2014





 close up of the egg. The color hardly penetrated.













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Apr 3, 2014





 egg after a few bites.













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Apr 3, 2014





 another shot of the egg after it was bitten into.

So the color had hardly penetrated the egg, and it was really dense when I but into it. Is this how it usually is with pickled eggs? Just wondering.

Overall it had good flavor, I just found it odd it was so dense. The texture was what I imagine an over cooked hard boiled egg would be.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 3, 2014)

Lol! I was smart enough to make sure they were shelled!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2014)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I threw two eggs in the Dave's pickle brine a week ago. Tried one today. The eggs were greenish in color, and when I put a fork through it to pull it outta the jar it felt very dense when punctured.
> 
> ...


The pickled Red Beet Pickled Eggs penetrate a lot deeper. Below was after 3 weeks in left over Pickled Beet juice.

As you can see, it went through the egg white & most of the way through the yoke:

http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSC05040.jpg.html

Bear

.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey John

You're killing me.  I still have about a week and a half before I can eat mine.  Sob, slobber, drool.  Yeah I know, sucks to be me

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 5, 2014)

Yep

I've always found pickled eggs to be dense.  But, I have to admit that after 65 years of eating them, it seems pretty normal.  LOL

Gary


----------



## dlkattau (Apr 6, 2014)

Run a round wooden toothpick lengthwise through the egg. It'll act like a wick and the brine will penetrate farther into the egg.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey my friend

A as I said, I grew up on pickled eggs (as soon as I was 17 and looked old enough to get into the bars) and the texture was always very dense--must have somethiing to do with the vinager--I just assumed it was normal.  So far, it has't killed me for 65 years.  LOL

Gary


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm about to try my 2nd and last pickled egg after 16 days. Can't wait anymore


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 13, 2014)

John

You're a weak puppy.  But as one to another, how was it????????????????

Gary


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 13, 2014)

Hahahaha, yes I am sir, yes I am! You know I'm not sure much changed in the last week since I ate the first one...













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Apr 13, 2014


















image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Apr 13, 2014


















image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Apr 13, 2014


















image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Apr 13, 2014






The brine didn't seep in anymore, and it's been over a week. The flavor seemed about the same (real good). Color might be a little more green/yellow.

Overall they were good but I don't think they'd ever have the color go all the way through.

In gonna throw 8 eggs in the jar today. One last time before I chuck the brine.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey John.

Just opedned the jar of your beet juice pickled eggs a week ago, but have had company ever since.--they sleep on the spare bed in the computer room.  They were very good, color just barely into the yoke.  But (and this isn't personal, but having been raised is Sask. where the pickled eggs are a LOT more pickled, I and my Sask buddies, found them just a little "under vinegared.")  So after we ate 4 of them, I added a half cup  of white vinegar to the mix.  After letting them sit for a week, the change was very dramatic.  Not only were they more like what I grew up on--( Strong, with a tendency to bite back) but the coloration had totally penetrated the yoke--everything was beet juice colored.  Beautiful  They were a HUGE hit.  Now everybody I know is growing beets to pickle this fall..Great recipe my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'LL be making a lot more.  And NO I did not fire up the fireplace.  LOL

Now that my computer works, you'll have to wait a week or so til I get my camera working so I can post some q views--you know how much electronics love me.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2014)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey John.
> 
> Just opedned the jar of your beet juice pickled eggs a week ago, but have had company ever since.--they sleep on the spare bed in the computer room.  They were very good, color just barely into the yoke.  But (and this isn't personal, but having been raised is Sask. where the pickled eggs are a LOT more pickled, I and my Sask buddies, found them just a little "under vinegared."  So after we ate 4 of them, I added a half cup  of white vinegar to the mix.  After letting them sit for a week, the change was very dramatic.  Not only were they more like what I grew up on-- Strong, with a tendency to bite back) but the coloration had totally penetrated the yoke--everything was beet juice colored.  Beautiful  They were a HUGE hit.  Now everybody I know is growing beets to pickle this fall..Great recipe my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'LL be making a lot more.  And NO I did not fire up the fireplace.  LOL
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip Gary!! I'm sure it wouldn't hurt mine to kick it up either. In fact I just took one out of a jar last night. It was a jar that I did those last ones in, so I put more eggs in the same red beet juice. It is very weak!!! Not good to use the same Beet juice more than once!!!!!

Next new batch of juice I have left over, I'm going to add some white vinegar!!  Thank You Sir!!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Apr 29, 2014)

Y'all got me all fired up about pickled eggs, its been years since I had any, loved them, going to have to give it a try.

Gary S


----------



## deuce (Apr 29, 2014)

Man I LOVE pickled eggs!! There was just something I read about this gizmo that scrambles eggs inside the shell prior to boiling them so you end up with a yellow egg when you boil them, but you can also use a long sleeve tshirt to accomplish this. Might make for some cool pickled eggs.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2014)

Deuce said:


> Man I LOVE pickled eggs!! There was just something I read about this gizmo that scrambles eggs inside the shell prior to boiling them so you end up with a yellow egg when you boil them, but you can also use a long sleeve tshirt to accomplish this. Might make for some cool pickled eggs.


This I gotta see:

A long time ago I saw some little gadget that was like a drill bit that you put in the egg & it mixed everything up inside.

However the "long sleeve tshirt" has me baffled. Some way of shaking or spinning the egg violently???

Bear


----------



## deuce (Apr 30, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> This I gotta see:
> A long time ago I saw some little gadget that was like a drill bit that you put in the egg & it mixed everything up inside.
> 
> However the "long sleeve tshirt" has me baffled. Some way of shaking or spinning the egg violently???
> ...



From what I saw on you tube the long sleeve tshirt both shakes and spins the egg. Just put it in the sleeve, tie both ends around it and shake and spin away. Looks like an easy way to ruin a t-shirt but has potential to work.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2014)

Deuce said:


> From what I saw on you tube the long sleeve tshirt both shakes and spins the egg. Just put it in the sleeve, tie both ends around it and shake and spin away. Looks like an easy way to ruin a t-shirt but has potential to work.


LOL---I just watched a video of that. Pretty neat !!

I gotta try that one of these days. Hmmm might have to use a sweat shirt---Don't think I ever owned a long sleeve T-shirt.   

Bear


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 30, 2014)

Sunday will be three weeks since my last batch went into the Dave's pickle juice jar. Did 10 of them this time. They are good!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 9, 2014)

Hey John

Still haven't gotten my camera workig.  Sure liked this world before cell pholnes  LOL  Guess thats just old age showing through.  So You'll have to waite a bit longer for the quviews.  However......................they were fantastic.  Purple al the way through the egg. Pickled like you can't believe.  Great.  Just Great.  Getting ready to start batch #2--only this one will be about 3 dozen eggs.  Looking for a much LARGER jar.  Ha.  Like I said, I've been eating  pickled eggs all my life, and none have come even close to these................thatnks John!!!!

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 9, 2014)

OK John

You.ve got my curiosity up.  If you try this nutty plan, let me know so I can join the nuts too

Good Lord, I can't believed I just requested this--much be senility setting in

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 9, 2014)

Just be geting dumb, but I have totally missed the link to Utube for the tshirt pickled eggs--heip???????Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2014)

GaryHibbert said:


> Just be geting dumb, but I have totally missed the link to Utube for the tshirt pickled eggs--heip???????Gary


Gary,

I hesitate to put an off site link on this forum.

Just Google the following:

"scramble eggs inside its shell so that you can make scrambled hard boiled eggs."

Bear


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 10, 2014)

Scrambled hard boiled eggs???


----------



## gary s (May 11, 2014)

Hey Bear, I watched the YouTube video, pretty neat, never would have thought of that.

Gary S


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2014)

gary s said:


> Hey Bear, I watched the YouTube video, pretty neat, never would have thought of that.
> 
> Gary S


I never even heard about it until Deuce mentioned it the other day.

Bear


----------



## lls bbq (May 13, 2014)

My wife loves Pickled eggs, so we buy the big jars of Dill Pickles from Costco and reused the liquid from.  I will add about a 5 cloves of garlic as well as some steamed jalapenos and habaneros to add a little kick. The big jar holds about 18 to 20 eggs so with two jars we can keep her with a constant supply of eggs.  We usually let them sit in the back of the fridge for about 3 week before eating and usually give the jar a shake daily just to move the juices around.  We will reuse the liquid twice before discarding.


----------

